# My cat saw something? Or is she just acting weird?



## xxjohnxx (Jun 2, 2010)

Cats always behave predictably. Everyday I see my cat and it just acts like a typical cute sweet cat. Well, today around 5pm, I went outside to feed the cat and she got startled when she saw me! She stared behind me. As I approached her she jumped back, then would run from me, not far, she just didn't want to get close to me. She didn't look directly at me. She constantly was looking behind me. The entire time she never stopped staring behind me. Even when she ran, she ran backward so she could always have an eye on me (behind me). I ignored it, I figured she saw some cat/rat/lizard, etc. Then around 7pm I go outside and again she's scared of me and constantly looking behind me. At that point I found it weird. I went up to the cat and tried to get her this time. She'd distance herself from me as I got closer to her. At that point she ran to the side of the house, I went to see where she went and after that she was friendly with me again. Weird huh? What do you think of all this? I've had this cat for years and its the first time she's ever done this.


----------



## cuzmare (May 16, 2010)

Well Good Morning xxJohnxx,

Sounds as though you had a really weird time with your girl. It sure does seem that she saw something. I have heard that cats can develop dementias of sorts in old age. Well, cats or any animal. But though you said you have had her for a long time, it didn't sound like you have an antique there. 
It certainly was a curious thing that happened and I hope it doesn't happen again, because we hate to have our pets run away from us. Wishing you happy days and nights,
cuzmare


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

Cats have hearig that is six times more sensitve than a dog, so your cat may have heard some noise from behind you that scared her.
Maybe there was a dog or coyote outside.


----------



## hoofmaiden (Sep 28, 2009)

xxjohnxx said:


> Cats always behave predictably.


Wow-- really?? Not at my house! :lol: 

As others have said, cats are a lot more sensitive than humans to sounds, quick movements, etc. She just saw/heard something you didn't. I'm sure cats and dogs often feel very sorry for us--we miss so much in life!


----------



## gunterkat (Aug 19, 2006)

hoofmaiden said:


> xxjohnxx said:
> 
> 
> > Cats always behave predictably.
> ...


Cats are predictably, lovably, unpredictable. rcat

I'm certain Arianwen thinks I am almost deaf, blind, and dumb, too. But she loves me anyway.  :luv


----------



## xxjohnxx (Jun 2, 2010)

hoofmaiden said:


> xxjohnxx said:
> 
> 
> > Cats always behave predictably.
> ...


By typical predictable behavior I meant the typical random things cats do. I've seen them do all sorts of things over the years, but never THAT. I told a friend what happened and he wanted me to take a pic in a mirror to see if "something was following me." I'd prefer not going down that route. It hasn't happened again, so I'm going to assume something odd scared her that day. What, I dunno.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Okay, now I'm a little creeped out thinking about the picture in the mirror. My cats have done things that made me feel like someone else is in the house. Somewhere. 8O


----------



## xxjohnxx (Jun 2, 2010)

cuzmare said:


> It sure does seem that she saw something. I have heard that cats can develop dementias of sorts in old age.


I'm not sure how old she is. She was abandoned  A neighbor moved and left her behind. She'd just roam around looking hungry for weeks, so I started to feed her. Since I started to feed her she always hangs out around the house. At this point she's gotten really attached to me, but she's not mine I suppose. I've been feeding her now for around 2 years. She does look old though.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok, now that would really scare me! All I could think of when I was reading your post was "ghost!"


----------



## mimitabby (Apr 20, 2010)

Kobster said:


> Ok, now that would really scare me! All I could think of when I was reading your post was "ghost!"


lol yes, me too.

And cats will continue to surprise you. That's what I've learned after 50 years + of being a cat caretaker.


----------



## aprilmay (Dec 29, 2009)

My babies do that quite often, especially Lucy.

Sometimes I think they're just doing it to screw with my head.


----------

